# Happy Birthday NoahFentz



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jeff! I hope you have a great one!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jeff!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Noah, and on such an auspicious day, too


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday day old man!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Jeff. that banana looks a little used and abused lol. I still remember all the groans from the guys when I had you eat one too when they were all ooohhing over the girls eating them. too funny


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jeff!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday NF!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Have a happy birthday Jeff!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday NoahFentz!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy bday Noah!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jeff

See ya at IronStock


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

have a great one


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope you have a big fat happy birthday Jeff !!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

WOW!! Thankee Thankee everyone. Its been the best Birthday EVER!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Does this mean you've had a few drinks today and yo are now typing this reply with nothing on but a smile??? LOL


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy birthday, Jeff! Don't ya love it when your birthday lands on Friday the 13th??


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

If ever a person deserved (in a good way) to have his Birthday fall on Friday the 13th it is definitely Jeff

Happy Horror Day


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jeff!!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jeff, oh sorry, I forgot ..........HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEFF, I forgot to write louder,lol


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Sorry I missed it Jeff - I hope it was the BEST ONE YET !!! Happy Birthday !!


----------

